# Playing with old dried poop?



## kaazebrabeads (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello again... Back with a question or suggestions...

Lio, our tiny foundling who is now a large cat has a really weird behavior that just started....

They are that he seems to have gotten into the habit of taking out of the litter box (We scoop poop and pee regularly, if we don't he won't go in and pees on a chair and only that chair... We KNOW that behavior) older poop with litter on it and brings it to the living room (Where us two humans, one 16 yr old Siamese and one 4 year old poodle congregate) but NOT when we are there, it just appears and its not tracked in, like it was stuck on a foot or something...

It is not the dog, it happens when he is with us, we can see him....

It is not the 16 yr old.... Again, he is usually plastered to one of us... Not like Lio who comes and goes more....

We have not changed the litter to a new brand, we use the one LIO likes (To avoid problems!) 

ITs just wierd, its like he carried it and placed it in the living room... Not played, not pooped there, because its covered in litter....

hes active and eating....

Is he using it as a play toy? Is he marking (He's been neutered since he was old enough to BE neutered)

Could we need a new litter box? Could the plastic be so smelly he doesn;t like it and its his protest?

Could it be the new cat tree? Which HE adores?

We just do not know, but this is a bit odd.... And we could use some ideas..... Or suggestions....

Also, we live in Germany, does ANYONE know of a supplier online that will ship a Littermate automatic cat box here? None of the stores here carry it... And we would like to have it!

Thanks!


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

Gabby USED to do that too. The solution: covered litter box with a flap door. Yes, they're playing with it. It's a really annoying sound at 2 in the morning on the linoleum floor. She's stopped since we put the lid on the box. She can't get it out of the box anymore.


----------



## MsKtty89 (May 4, 2008)

gabbyzmommy said:


> Gabby USED to do that too. The solution: covered litter box with a flap door. Yes, they're playing with it. It's a really annoying sound at 2 in the morning on the linoleum floor. She's stopped since we put the lid on the box. She can't get it out of the box anymore.


My cat, Sarge, had a "phase" of playing with poop, too. It wasn't long after we got him from his foster home that we noticed. My assumption was, since we were told he came from a lady who had "too many cats"/cat hoarder that he was used to playing with it. We introduced him to those scrunchy wrapper-like balls, a scratching post, and put a lid on our litter box and he hasn't done it in a long time. He may have also grown out of it... It was about a year ago when he was almost one, he is almost two years old now.

He still has the habit of laying on piles of newspapers/books or anything else that is "garbage-like" opposed to 1337 who knows a comfy chair or couch when he sees one. :lol: :roll:


----------



## kaazebrabeads (Nov 13, 2006)

I am glad that Lio is not the only one... 

He was little, the runt of the litter (Only 500 grams he fit into the bowl of a kitchen scale when we got him) and probably barely the right age to be weaned and adopted, his mom wasn't feeding him though according to the shelter.... He knows the 'basics' of the litterbox from Mom and uses it, but he scratches everywhere but over the poop (Its covered only because he scratches everywhere else and its accidentally covered! :roll: ), so my partner and I were wondering if this is something that was a leftover from him not being with his mom as long as he could have been....

Also, with the toy balls, that has changed.... Our poodle Sam ADORES all kinds of balls, and will play with Lio's as well as the soft dog sized ball that we got for him (Lio plays with that too, when Sam's not watching!) and we took the balls away because they were small and we were afraid to have Sam swallow them.... I think we may have to figure out or get ones that are safe for both, maybe Lio is playing with the poop because they are missing (Would be easy to fix!)

Thanks for the replies!

kaazebrabeads


----------

